# Berried Cherry Shrimp



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

It finally happened, two of my cherries finally got it on and shes still carrying.

I did notice a pile of eggs which I removed from the tank earlier last week. :^(

Hopefully my colony starts to develop.

Currently I have about 35 red cherry shrimps and 28 crystal red shrimps in a 20 long planted tank. I have started to consider getting another tank to separate the two types of shrimps...


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

As your colony developes, CRS will take over your tank and the population of cherries will slowly decrease as bee shrimp are more aggressive than neocaridinas. I would suggest you to keep them in seperate tanks. I've witnessed this happen in a 2 gallon with orange bee shrimp and cherries together. but since your tank is a 29 gallon it may take more time for this to occur.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

When conditions are right, RCS breed like rabbits. I converted a fish/shrimp tank to a shrimp only tank and without natural predators, I swear the population has doubled in the last 2 or 3 weeks. I'm trying to keep them with Blue Tigers and can't even find the few Tigers I have because there are so many RCS.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

congras with berried RCS. babies should come out within a month or so.


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

RCS breed like rabbit. In a few months you will have a few hundreds. Wire Fox Terror, i keeping blue tiger right now. Can't wait til they are berry.


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

Anyone have experience with artificially hatching shrimp eggs? I had a dead CBS this morning, and managed to salvage the eggs with a plastic pipette into a separate container with the same water from the shrimp tank.


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

The female shrimp will flip her swimmerets to circulate the water over the eggs so they don't become stagnant. I've heard of people trying to hatch shrimp eggs without the mother, but never heard of it being successful. You might need an egg tumbler.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Fat momma cherry gave birth! I saw 4 micro cherry shrimps in my tank!

So happy!


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations! I remember when I saw my first fry.  They're soooo tiny!


----------

